
How Doctors Die - buro9
http://www.zocalopublicsquare.org/2011/11/30/how-doctors-die/ideas/nexus/
======
buro9
Originally submitted 5 years ago and with a great discussion at the time:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3313570](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3313570)

Relevant again because of the #1 spot on HN today.

